# Dlaczemu emerge --depclean chce usunąć xorg-server? [SOLVED]

## Ahenobarbi

```

$ emerge -p --depclean

#cut

x11-base/xorg-server

    selected: 1.6.3.901-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

#cut

```

Ale w world mam [np.] gvim, który zależy od gtk+, które zależy od xorg-server:

```

$ equery d xorg-server|grep gtk+

x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6

$ equery d gtk+|grep gvim

app-editors/gvim-7.2.182

$ grep gvim /var/lib/portage/world 

app-editors/gvim

```

Wydaje mi się, że tak nie powinno być... wie ktoś czemu tak jest?Last edited by Ahenobarbi on Thu Nov 05, 2009 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Jak mozesz to daj wynik:

```
eix xorg-server
```

----------

## Ahenobarbi

```
$ eix xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.5.3-r6 ~1.5.3-r7 1.6.3.901-r2 ~1.6.4 ~1.6.5 ~1.7.1 {3dfx debug dmx hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_citron input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_penmount input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tslib input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.6.3.901-r2(15:47:51 31.10.2009)(hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers
```

----------

## soban_

Hm to ciekawe, a sprobuj zrobic --depclean do konca i potem xorga zainstaluj na nowo, a nastepnie znowu sprobowac --depclean. Domyslam sie ze jakas zaleznosci jest usunieta, gdy zainstalujesz xorg-server na nowo to automatycznie ja pociagnie. Chociaz moge sie mylic  :Razz: 

----------

## unK

```
unknown@electronics ~ $ equery d xorg-server

 * Searching for xorg-server ...

dev-python/pygobject-2.20.0 (test ? x11-base/xorg-server)

dev-python/pygtk-2.16.0-r1 (test ? x11-base/xorg-server)

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.10 (>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r7)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 (>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.99)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0 (>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.99.901)

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.1 (>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99)

x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.3 (test ? x11-base/xorg-server)

```

flaga test w gtk+ ciągnie xorg-server, a nie gtk+ jako takie. dodaj sobie xorg-server do world i tyle.

```
emerge xorg-server --noreplace
```

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> flaga test w gtk+ ciągnie xorg-server, a nie gtk+ jako takie. dodaj sobie xorg-server do world i tyle.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No to już rozumiem, dzięki. [tylko nie wiem, co mi zainstalowało xorg-server jako zależność. Usuwałem trochę paczek ostatnio, więc pewnie któraś z nich]

----------

